# Roasted Barbecue Potatoes



## Raine (Jul 21, 2004)

Roasted Barbecue Potatoes
-(Tastes just like Wise Barbecue Potato Chips Flavor)

6 Servings

1/4 cup Vegetable Oil
1 tablespoon Chili Powder
1 teaspoon Onion Powder
1 teaspoon Garlic Salt
1 teaspoon Sugar (Use a little Less Sugar!)
1 teaspoon Sweet Paprika
3/4 teaspoon Salt
½ teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
10 Large Red-Skinned Potatoes (about 5 lbs) Cut Lengthwise

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Mix ingredients in a large bowl, add
potatoes; toss to coat. Trans mixture to large rimmed baking sheet. Bake
until brown and tender, stirring occasionally, about 55 minutes.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 21, 2004)

that sounds so very nummy!  I will have to try it....thanks


----------



## Lifter (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks interesting...

A different method would be this (in the oven)

Four medium large red potato's, peeled and cut unto thirds

Coat liberally with Hy's Seasoning Salt, Fresh Ground Pepper, and Garlic Powder.

Using a large cake tin, fill tin to a depth of 3/8" with canola oil

Drop in your potatos and insert into preheated 400 degree oven

After 25 minutes, flip the potatos to brown the opposite side

Continue cooking another 25 minutes...

______________________________________________________

On the BBQ, I use the same potato's the same seasoning and about a quarter cup of margerine, double wrapped in a foil pouch...


----------

